# نظام تكييف الهواء ال vrv



## EISSA KHAMIS ALI (18 يناير 2011)

هو نظام جميل جدا موفر في الطاقة كفائة عالية جدااااااااااا


----------



## اديب اديب (18 يناير 2011)

تحياتنا لكم مهندسنا الجديد ... نحن هنا دائما بانتظار ابداعاتكم


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (19 يناير 2011)

وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amany mony (28 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد بحريه (28 مارس 2011)

طب فين الشرح او اى معلومات عنه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

نظام الvrv هي باختصار عباره عن منظومه متطوره عن السبلت يونت حيث ان السبلت يونت عباره عن قطعه خارجيه وقطعه داخليه تابعه لها ولكن النظام المتعدد vrv يكون من قطعه خارجيه واحده فقط وتربط اليها عده داخليات وكذلك توفر مسافه كبيره بين القطعه الداخليه والقطعه الخارجيه اي ما يقارب 220 متر وكذلك مسافه عموديه 50 متر بين القطعه الخارجيه والقطعه الداخليه،وكذلك يعمل على تقليل الطاقه الكهربائيه وذلك لانه يكون متعدد الحمل الحراري اي يتحكم الظاغط بكميه سائل التبريد المرسل اعتمادا على عدد الداخليات التي تعمل ويوفر طاقه الداخليات التي لا تعمل .
تقريبا هذي نظره مختصره جداااااااااا عن المنظومه


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

حلوة المعلومة دي مشكور


----------



## saadee (12 مايو 2013)

مشكووووور اخوي


----------



## alarefmohamed (13 مايو 2013)

يا جماعة الخير عايزين معلومات اكتر


----------



## عبدالعزيز بانعمان (14 مايو 2013)

ياريت اذا فيه شرح وافي لهذا النظام حتى يستفيد الجميع
والله يبارك في الجميع


----------



## alswidi (8 يونيو 2014)

موضوع ممتاز وحديث ، المهم في الموضوع كيفية تركيب النظام يحتاج الي جهود دقيقة جدا من حيث التركيب اولا المسافات العموديه والطوليه وعدد الاكواع ونوع الانابيب المستخدمه وعملية وزن الموزعات الفرعيه. وووووالخ


----------



## hamza ahmed r (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ما المقصود ب multy v system مع الشكر


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (24 يوليو 2014)

نظام الmulty v هو نفس فكرة الVRV لكن من شركة LG


----------



## abou eyad (12 يناير 2015)

كيفية عمل النظام لتقليل الطاقه الكهربائيه وذلك لانه يكون متعدد الحمل الحراري اي كيف يتم التحكم بالظاغط بكميه سائل التبريد المرسل اعتمادا على عدد الداخليات التي تعمل ؟
الرجاء التوضيح ...


----------



## مستريورك (12 يناير 2015)

*السلام عليكم
*

أقام قسم ميكانيكا القوى والتبريد بكلية الدراسات التكنولوجية ندوة تحت عنوان التطورات الحديثة في نظام التحكم لوحدات تكييف الهواء والتي تعمل على الحجم المتغير لوسيط التبريد “VRV”
حضر الندوة عميد كلية الدراسات التكنولوجية د.وائل الحساوي ورئيس قسم ميكانيكا القوى والتبريد د.راشد العجمي ومدير عام الشركة الكويتية اليابانية لتكييف الهواء السيد عيسي الحساوي ونائب المدير العام السيد جيمس كوين وأعضاء هيئة التدريس بالقسم وأعضاء من هيئة التدريب بالمعهد العالي للطاقة والمعهد الصناعي بصباح السالم والمهتمين من شركات تكييف الهواء ومهندسين من وزارت الدولة.
تضمنت الندوة تعريف الحضور بأحدث التطورات لهذا النظام والتي تعتبر شركة دايكن اليابانية “Daikin Industries LTD, Japan.”رائدة في هذا النوع من أنظمة التكييف والتي قامت بالتبرع لقسم ميكانيكا القوي والتبريد بكلية الدراسات التكنولوجية بجهاز تكييف هواء متكامل يشتمل على وحدة خارجية سعة 8 طن تبريدي مرتبطة بعدد 4 وحدات داخلية مختلفة والمزودة بنظام تحكم متطور.
وقد افتتح د. راشد العجمي رئيس القسم الندوة بتقديم الشكر لمدير عام الشركة الكويتية اليابانية لتكييف الهواء ممثلا للشركة اليابانية الأم والتي قامت بالإهداء ثم عرض سياسة القسم في توطيد العلاقة والتعاون التقني بين القسم وسوق العمل ممثلا بالشركات الكبرى العاملة في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية – التبريد وتكييف الهواء وذلك بغرض الاطلاع على التطورات والتطبيقات الحديثة في مجال التخصص مما ينعكس على العملية التعليمية ككل. وفتح مجالات لتوظيف خريجي القسم مؤهلين للعمل لدي تلك الشركات التي تتعامل مع تلك الأنظمة. مضيفا بأن تلك الأجهزة المتبرع بها سوف تستخدم في تعليم وتدريب طلاب تخصص التبريد وتكييف الهواء على الجديد في هذا المجال وأيضا سوف تستخدم في الدورات التي يقدمها القسم لمهندسي التبريد والتكييف بمؤسسات الدولة.
ومن جهته أوضح مدير عام الشركة الكويتية اليابانية لتكييف الهواء السيد عيسي الحساوي تأثير استخدام أجهزة تكييف الهواء “VRV” في توفير استهلاك الطاقة وتوفير أقصى درجات الراحة للإنسان عن طريق نظام التحكم المتطور والمستخدم في تلك الأجهزة.
وبدوره أشاد د. وائل الحساوي بالعلاقات الوثيقة بين الكلية وبين جهات العمل والتي تساهم في تدريبهم إثناء الدراسة من خلال التدريب الميداني الصيفي لديها والتي تكمل إعداد طلاب القسم لفترة العمل بعد التخرج, شاكرا الجهود التي يبذلها قسم ميكانيكا القوي والتبريد في هذا المجال وموصلا الشكر للشركة الكويتية اليابانية لتكييف الهواء «دايكن» ممثلة للشركة اليابانية الأم لتزويد القسم بتلك الأجهزة ذات التكنولوجيا المتطورة.
وفي نهاية الندوة قام الحاضرون بالاطلاع على الأجهزة وهي تعمل في مختبر تحديد الأعطال بالقسم وقد القي المحاضرة م. مكداد فكير والمتخصص في هذا النوع من الأجهزة من فرع شركة «دايكن» بدبي. وقد قام م. سعيد الفقي عضو هيئة التدريس بالقسم بالإعداد لتلك الندوة والإشراف على تركيب الوحدات بالقسم وذلك بالتنسيق مع م. سعد صالح المدير الفني بالشركة الكويتية اليابانية لتكييف الهواء الذي قدم الكثير من الجهد والوقت لضمان إنجاز العمل على أكمل وجه وأبدى كل التعاون والتفاهم.
 

* اليكم شرح فيديو عن النظام

شبكة تكييف نظام ال VRV*


----------



## مستريورك (12 يناير 2015)

وفديو اخر من ترين


----------



## waleedelbehery (22 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يناير 2015)

تمنياتي بالتوفيق 
رجاء ترفق لنا الفيديو و الباور بوينت ان وجد 
و شكر الله لكم اسهاماتكم العظيمة


----------



## وسام ابن كركوك (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا الجهود المبذولة ممكن بعد اكثر عن النظام والصيانه 
والي ان اعرفه عا الvrv تربط خارجية واحده مقابل عدة داخليات عبر موزعات تسمى y-branch


----------



## وسام ابن كركوك (26 يناير 2015)

نظام متعدد المراحل


----------



## wael gamil sayed (30 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

أشكركم على المعلومات القيمة\


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (6 يوليو 2015)

الفكرة العامه وحدة خارجية ضخمة شبكة أسلاك نحاس توصل بوحدات داخلية متعددة ويعتمد تغيير معدل التدفق للفريون تبعا لحاجه و ظروف التشغيل للوحدات الداخليه عن طريق تغيير سرعه دوران الكباسات المتغيرة السرعه فى الوحدات الخارجيه يتم التغيير فى سرعه الكباسات بالوحدات الخارجيه عن طريق انفرتر بحيث يتم تغيير السرعات تبعا للتغيير فى تردد التيار الكهربى مما يعطى مجالا و اسع للتحكم فى درجات الحراره تبعا للاحمال 
يتمييز النظام بسهوله التحكم و التشغيل و قله استهلاكه و توفيرة للكهرباء بنسبه 50% عن النظم الاخرى اداء قوى و هدوء الصوت و يتم اللجوء اليه فى حالات ضرورة توفير الطاقه الكهربائيه و المبانى الخضراء و المبانى الحاصله على شهادات اللييد و الاماكن الصحراويه التى يتعذر فيها توفير المياه كوسيط تبريد
العيوب المتعارف عليها ارتفاع التكاليف الابتدائيه و الصيانه تحتاج عماله مدربه و ذات خبرة عاليه


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (6 يوليو 2015)

يمكن الإطلاع على الرابط

http://www.keu92.org/uploads/Search engineering/3ilm tabrid o takeef 3ama ala manzoma.pdf


----------



## AHMADBHIT (7 يوليو 2015)

نظام جيد ولكن يوجد احتكار من الشركات في قطع الغيار 
صيانة يجب عن طريق الشركه نفسها 
اذا حدث تسريب في وحده يجب ان يقف النظام بالكامل والله اعلم


----------



## said84 (10 يوليو 2015)

مشكور اخي


----------



## engomarfathi (5 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم عرض لنظام VRF لشركة MIDEA مباشرة من المصنع وهو نفس VRV 
VRV: Variable Refrigerant Volume ( DAIKAN )
VRF: Variable Refrigerant Flow ( MIDEA ).

اتمني ان ينال المرفق ما تتمنوه ان شاء الله.
http://www.4shared.com/office/qRw2MvPdba/VRF_Products.html


----------



## taha waleed (16 أغسطس 2015)

كثير حلو بس محتاجين اكثر معلومات عليه واماكن استخدامه


----------



## م/ايهاب البدري (18 فبراير 2017)

*نظام ال **VRV**(VARIABLE REFRIGERANT VOLUME) **أو **(**VARIABLE REFRIGERANT FLOW) VRF**1- 

**هو نظام **DX** يعمل بالفريون **)**حسب الشركة**(** منها من تستخدم **Ra** وهو خليط متجانس صديق للبيئة ولا يحدث مشاكل عند حدوث تسرب بالمنظومة او **Rc** وهو صديق للبيئة أيضا ولكن فيه مشاكل عند حدوث تسرب لان الغازات غير متجانسة او **R**وهو مضر بطبقة الأوزون**.

**2- **هذا النظام يتكون من قطعة خارجية **OUTDOOR** واحدة وعدة قطع داخلية**INDOOR** قد تكون جدارية او سقفية او مخفية او أرضية او غير يربط بينهم انبوبان من قطعة ال **OUTDOOR** ( أنبوب الدفع وانبوب السحب ) ويتفرع الى قطع ال **INDOOR** عن طريق **Y branch** للخطين أي الدفع والسحب ويكون اختيار اقطار الانابيب حسب الشركات ويحدد عبر البرنامج الخاص بالشركة.

**3- **ويتميز هذا النظام ان شبكة الانابيب فيه تصل الى **m220** طولاً، والارتفاع بين القطعة الخارجية والداخلية ممكن ان يصل الى 50**m** وهذا مفيد جدا في الأبنية العامودية مثل ناطحات السحاب ويمكن ان نضع جميع القطع الخارجية على السطح او تقسيمه الى قسمين الأول على السطح فيؤمن النصف العلوي من البناء والثاني على الأرض ليؤمن النصف السفلي من البناء.

**4- **ال **VRF** يعمل باستخدام ضواغط من نوع **digital** كما هو مستخدم في شركة سامسونج ويعمل على مراحل من (% الى% ) او **Inverter** كما هو مستخدم في شركة ال جي ودايكن هو يعتمد على الذبذبات حيث يعمل من ( **Hz** الى **Hz** ) الي مرحلة كما هو الحال في شركة ال جي . وهذا يعمل على تقليل صرف الطاقة وهذا ما نسعى اليه وذلك لان الجهاز يعمل حسب الحاجة فمثلا : نأخذ من شركة ال جي **Multi V **Ⅲ** وهو اسم خاص بشركة ال جي حيث يتكون من ضاغطين **constant** وضاغط**Inverter** ولنفرض اننا في فندق وفيه غرفة لا تشتغل جميعها في وقت واحد و ان استطاعة الجهاز هي **TR** كل ضاغطط5**TR**وهي موزعة على غرفة كل غرفة1**TR** فعند تشغيل جميع الغرف تعمل جميع الضواغط اما عند تشغيل غرفة واحدة فسيعمل ضاغط ال **Inverter** بقدرة1 **TR** وهكذا الى ان يصل الى قدرة اعلى من5**TR** فيحول الى الضاغط ال **constant** ويستمر بالعمل اي ال **Inverter** ومن مميزات ال **Inverter** ان الغرفة اذا وصلت لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة ولنفرض لا يفصل الضاغط وانما يعمل على حمل اقل قد يصل الى نصف طن او اقل حتى يقوم بالتبريد المستمر

**5- **والمميز في ال **VRF** كما في شركة ال جي هو عند حدوث تسريب بالمنظومة يعطي لك إشارة بوجود تسرب بالجزء المعين وعنده سيعطيك خيارين اما ان يغلق هذا الجزء ليتم العمل على اصلاح التسرب او ان تقوم بربط قنينة الغاز **Ra** للتعويض وذلك في حال كان المكان المكيف مشغول من قبل الافراد كقاعة اجتماعات مثلا وبعد الانتهاء تقوم بغلق الجزء المطلوب وإصلاح التسرب


*منقول للفائدة​


----------



## م/ايهاب البدري (18 فبراير 2017)

[h=3]يتكون نظام الـ (VRF ( Variable refrigerant flow من وحدة خارجية واحدة condensing unit outdoor unitوعدة وحدات داخلية (indoor units (evaporator[/h][h=3]* يقوم فية الضاغط Compressor بالتحكم في كمية تدفق وحجم السائل معتمدا علي عدد الوحدات الداخلية التي تعمل مما يوفر الطاقة .[/h][h=3]*يُستخدم هذا النوع في المباني الخضراء والاماكن الصحراوية التي يصعب توفير الماء بها كوسيط تبريد .[/h][h=3]فكرة عمل الـ VRF[/h][h=3]*يتميز هذا النوع بانة يستخدم مع الحمل المتغير وليس الحمل الثابت كما في حالة التمدد المباشر direct expansion - النظام الذي تكون فية وحدة خارجية واحدة مع وحدة داخلية واحدة ويكون فية الحمل ثابت .[/h][h=3]* يقوم هذا النظام بالسماح للثرموستات thermostat التي توجد في كل غرفة بالتحكم في درجة حرارة كل غرفة علي انفراد .. بمعني انة في نظام الـ (VRF ( Variable refrigerant flow تكون غرفة مثلا درجة حرارتها 23 درجة مئوية وغرفة بجانبها ومتصلة معها في نفس الوحدة الخارجية تكون درجة حرارتها 25 درجة مئوية وذلك لان كل ثرموستات لها صمام تمدد expansion valve خاص بها في الوحدة الخارجية .[/h]


----------



## mahmood mrbd (19 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله كل اخير


----------

